# Absolutely heartbroken :( my poor doggy xxx



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

My dog just broke her leg in two places, so so upset! Heavily sedated in emergency vets in basildon  crying


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope they are able to fix it for her and she makes a speedy recovery.x


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh no . Sending healing vibes, hope everything goes OK.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no, I hope she's ok.  How did she manage to do that?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, no, how did that happen ? Hope she's soon mended xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

No one seems to know! She went off this morning to doggy play barn & the lady said she heard a yelp & finally discovered it was engel (a dog must of been way too rough) and she couldn't put no weight on it. I rushed there & could hear her crying in pain so become really upset & had to carry her to my car & hold her leg out. 

Went straight to emergency & they sedated her & x rayed then said two breaks by the elbow    xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG I'm so sorry. How distressing for you


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor pup, which vet is she at?


Paws crossed for a speedy recovery.
x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Poor baby  Thinking of you both! xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

sashski said:


> Poor pup, which vet is she at?
> 
> Paws crossed for a speedy recovery.
> x


Cherrydown Hun 

Thank you guys xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh no!!! poor thing, i hope she will be ok - but why didn't they take her to your specified vets instead of waiting around for you to get there. surely that is something that would in the 'rules' when you sign, but maybe i'm wrong big hugs to you both, hope she gets well soon xx


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Cherrydown Hun
> 
> Thank you guys xxx


She's in fantastic hands then, they are one of the best vets around IMO. They'll take great care and get her back on her feet in no time.
You must be local to me then?!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> oh no!!! poor thing, i hope she will be ok - but why didn't they take her to your specified vets instead of waiting around for you to get there. surely that is something that would in the 'rules' when you sign, but maybe i'm wrong big hugs to you both, hope she gets well soon xx


Completely agree with you Hun, she made it sound like shed been stung by a wasp & said its a bit lame... When I got there I was just in total shock!!!! My poor baby  xxxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhhh noooooo - ohhhh poor wee babe

Please ignore my PM, you've much more important things to deal with just now


Keeping everything crossed here that she's on her way home soon & that it all heals up and she's back to her bouncing self in no time xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

sashski said:


> She's in fantastic hands then, they are one of the best vets around IMO. They'll take great care and get her back on her feet in no time.
> You must be local to me then?!


I must be  you're in basildon too? I'm meant to fly out to Portugal on 28th - me thinks I won't be going , worst week I've had in a long time xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhhh noooooo - ohhhh poor wee babe
> 
> Please ignore my PM, you've much more important things to deal with just now
> 
> Keeping everything crossed here that she's on her way home soon & that it all heals up and she's back to her bouncing self in no time xxx


Thank you my sweets, your situation is just as important to me as my own Hun xxxx

Thank you everyone, so sweet xxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh Cheryl ..... wish you were closer so I could give you a RL (((hug))), you really are a lovely person xx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor girl.How is she now?..have you had a update from her vets?

Sending you and your girl a big hug.xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh Cheryl ..... wish you were closer so I could give you a RL (((hug))), you really are a lovely person xx


Oh thank you sweetie  you know I love ya to bits, always here for you xxxx



loubyfrog said:


> Poor girl.How is she now?..have you had a update from her vets?
> 
> Sending you and your girl a big hug.xx


Thank you hunni, vets said she's broke it in two places by her elbow on right leg & a hole is in her left leg (which is apparently common for their breed, think they call is elbow dysplacia?) which they've said they'd like to bolt too to prevent a break in the future. She's on pain relief over night & very sleepy until orthopedic surgeon sees her in the morning & tells me exactly what he needs to do  xxx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Aww Cheryl sweetie ! Hugs to you and your furbaby! Keep us updated thinking of you xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, poor baby and poor you!  Hope she makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh poor baby xx keeping everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh no  Hope she makes a really speedy recovery.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh what a worry for you.
Poor little girlie.

All the best for tomorrow and a good recovery.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww poor girl, she must be glad of that pain relief please keep us updated on how she is, we all care you know. it must be so upsetting for you but try your hardest to stay strong for her xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh bless her  sending healing vibes your way, sounds like you need them xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you guys, each & everyone of you! You're all so special to me during my really hard time , thank you xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> Cherrydown Hun
> 
> Thank you guys xxx


Sorry to hear your poor dog has broke her leg. Cherrydown is a very good vet all my furries go there. She is in good hands. I wish her better Hun

Viv xx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sending hugs, hope all goes well x


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Hope your dog makes a swift recovery.

Val xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Only just seen this, I am so sorry what a shock. I do hope she is OK.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wishing your baby a speedy recovery 
and sending you a hug x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone  barely slept last night! On top of a really bad cold I'm sick with worry! Will find out today what exactly they will do with her  xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Morning Cheryl...... another none sleeper here - why do we do it to ourselves

Will be thinking of you & your girl today & hope everything goes OK xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Morning Cheryl...... another none sleeper here - why do we do it to ourselves
> 
> Will be thinking of you & your girl today & hope everything goes OK xx


Just shows how much we love our animals hunni, thank you so much  xxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what time can you ring the vets cheryl? hope you don't have to wait too much longer to find out how she is


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry to read this, hope everything goes well today, and that its good news from the vets.
Wishing your girl a speedy recovery.
Take care. (((( hugs for you both.))))


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> what time can you ring the vets cheryl? hope you don't have to wait too much longer to find out how she is


I think they open at 8, so 30 mins to go. My OH is useless and decided to go bed really late last night knowing we've got to sort out our dog today. Arg, men!!! Last I heard they will await the orthopaedic surgeon to look at her first then he'd call me and explain what he is going to do to her... I have a feeling she'll be coming home in two lovely looking casts ........ hmmmm xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you all   xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> I think they open at 8, so 30 mins to go. My OH is useless and decided to go bed really late last night knowing we've got to sort out our dog today. Arg, men!!! Last I heard they will await the orthopaedic surgeon to look at her first then he'd call me and explain what he is going to do to her... I have a feeling she'll be coming home in two lovely looking casts ........ hmmmm xxx


Hi Cheryl you can ring the kennels direct and ask the nurse how your girl has been overnight. When mine have been in the hospital I used to ring when I got up. I hope this helps.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope all goes well with your girl today please let us k ow how she is 

Viv xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Just seen this. What a terrible shock! Hope today goes well for you and that she's home soon. 

What an awful thing to happen!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Good grief, I hope your pup is ok and comes through without too much difficulty. I would be going from furious at the doggy day care place to worried sick, what a horrible, horrible thing to happen!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

vivien said:


> Hi Cheryl you can ring the kennels direct and ask the nurse how your girl has been overnight. When mine have been in the hospital I used to ring when I got up. I hope this helps.
> 
> Viv xx


Thank you hunni, just rung them and she's very, very dopey and they've kept her full of drugs all night. Myself & OH are going to see her for 9  xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all  totally shocked, just last week I was saying how naughty she is stealing things and today - it's a totally different story and I'm so worried about the op  pray it all goes okay!! xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

What really upsets me, is half the people I've told (for work purposes) are like It's just a dog who cares???????????? :mad2:

Seriously, they'll never understand!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh Cheryl .... so get the "it's only a xxxx" thing - several people have said that to me re Mia and I'm sorry but she's not and none of my animals are 

Please give her a gentle squeeze from me


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh Cheryl .... so get the "it's only a xxxx" thing - several people have said that to me re Mia and I'm sorry but she's not and none of my animals are
> 
> Please give her a gentle squeeze from me


I know hun, when I hear those words my blood starts boiling and it's only a matter of seconds before I flip my lid. My girls (my cat and my dog) are my family, my babies - and always will be. Engel breaking her leg yesterday is as serious to me as my OH/Mum/Dad breaking their leg. Some people are just idiots and don't understand  xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Give her a gentle cuddle from me I hope all goes ok later 

Viv xx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck for today hun! Give Engel a hug from us :001_wub:

To them she is just a dog, to you she is your world , I'm the same I would be heart broken if it was one of mine. Stay strong and keep your chin up xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I will do guys,thank you  I'll upload some pics once she's had her op - hopefully she isn't too casted up ...poor love  xxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How awful! Can you claim anything from the day care? They musy be insured.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not actually sure if I can or not. I have some good/bad news really.

Only just got home from the vets, spent a good 2 hours with girl before having to leave and come home.

The surgeon explained that her break/fracture is probably one of the worst that could have happened. She's managed to fracture it in two places around her joint, and straight through her elbow joint too. He will pin/plate and operate but can't tell exactly how bad it is without opening her up but from what he can see it will be very complicated to get perfect.

Whilst he'll do his best to plate, pin and screw her leg he also made us aware that as the elbow is very hard to keep the dog still that there's the possibility of re-break/not healing properly or arthritis in that leg for a life time. :frown:

Once first operation is done, if she recovers well and has no problems then great :thumbup: If not, then we'd have to consider having the whole leg amputated for her own comfort. But then we have a risk of her putting all her weight on her left leg (which is a leg where her bones haven't fused properly) which could cause that to break, then we'd have to have her PTS :frown:

My brain hurts, I'm very very upset and pray she pulls through her op and has no future trouble - otherwise it's a long, scary sad line  xxx :frown:

Here are some pics before her op, sitting with OH on vets table



and poor baby sitting on floor with her hurt leg up 



Thank you everyone for your support... Really had enough today  xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh i'm so sorry to read this. i had a dog that broke her leg very badly. it was pinned and plated etc and was healing well but one day safter about 2 months of treatment, she woke up and her leg was stuck out at a strange angle. she had to have her leg amputated and she managed a further 12 years so like it - but then she didn't have the problem in her other front leg like Engle. i'm keeping everything crossed for you that her leg heals well and that she gets to keep it. bless her, poor girl xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> oh i'm so sorry to read this. i had a dog that broke her leg very badly. it was pinned and plated etc and was healing well but one day safter about 2 months of treatment, she woke up and her leg was stuck out at a strange angle. she had to have her leg amputated and she managed a further 12 years so like it - but then she didn't have the problem in her other front leg like Engle. i'm keeping everything crossed for you that her leg heals well and that she gets to keep it. bless her, poor girl xx


I know I'm so gutted  Worst thing of all is her insurance is appalling and only covers up to £2000 as that's all I thought I'd ever need when she was a pup and we've been quoted well over £5k to fix the problem....that doesn't include if anything needs to come after - meh, hard lesson learned here. Obviously we'll still pay anything we have to, it just stings a little is all as well as all this stuff poor girl has to go through  She went play barn...came home with a broken leg! Nightmare  xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your poor pup  I do hope that her leg heals properly and you do not have to face the worst case scenario 
re the finances - is there any sort of insurance cover at the play barn? She was injured on their premises, I would have thought you would be able to make an insurance claim against them


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Your poor pup  I do hope that her leg heals properly and you do not have to face the worst case scenario
> re the finances - is there any sort of insurance cover at the play barn? She was injured on their premises, I would have thought you would be able to make an insurance claim against them


Thank you hun  me too.

I think she'd have insurance but a few months ago Engel formed a limp on the same leg that she's now broken and we took her for x rays and stuff when she was around 4-6 months old (can't remember how long ago it was now) and they couldn't find anything but warned me that springers can have the bone fuse problem - and at one point ...even if they were just lightly running or jumped up on someone, it could snap.

As this was kind of just waiting to happen as she suffers from the condition then I guess I can't really blame my play barn really  Just never thought her bones would ever break... and especially in the way it's broken  xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Thank you hun  me too.
> 
> I think she'd have insurance but a few months ago Engel formed a limp on the same leg that she's now broken and we took her for x rays and stuff when she was around 4-6 months old (can't remember how long ago it was now) and they couldn't find anything but warned me that springers can have the bone fuse problem - and at one point ...even if they were just lightly running or jumped up on someone, it could snap.
> 
> As this was kind of just waiting to happen as she suffers from the condition then I guess I can't really blame my play barn really  Just never thought her bones would ever break... and especially in the way it's broken  xxx


i would still speak to them though. she did it on their property so maybe you could have a claim. got to be worth taliking to someone about it i would have thought. like you said, the x-rays showed nothing wrong


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i would still speak to them though. she did it on their property so maybe you could have a claim. got to be worth taliking to someone about it i would have thought. like you said, the x-rays showed nothing wrong


I'll definitely give her an email then and see if she can help me - thanks guys xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh hun (((hugs))) how awful - poor wee lamb  I can only imagine what you're going through

Will be keeping *everything* crossed here that everything goes OK



lymorelynn said:


> re the finances - is there any sort of insurance cover at the play barn? She was injured on their premises, I would have thought you would be able to make an insurance claim against them


I absolutely agree with this - especially if your own insurance isn't going to cover the cost

They will have insurance to cover accidents - and from what you said earlier, they weren't even sure what happened so IMHO they obviously weren't keeping a close enough eye on all the dogs (if they'd been able to say "it happened when she was running around" or "she was jumping onto xx" or "2 of them were playing and ...." but they couldn't)

(((hugs)))


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

How awful, but this is so similar to my friends dog a month ago - strangely he is a working cocker. Broke it doing agility (which was really good at), operated on and now a month later is healing well. Will have second leg done in a few months. Really hope your little one gets better soon.

Personally I would be livid with the day care, my guess (from the dog above) is there would have been a lot of screaming and crying. Sure you will be rethinking this arrangement.

Can recommend Nina Ottosson games are really good for working their brains especially while on crate rest.

Good luck, thinking of you both.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up with this and I hope the op is successful for you and her.

Just a thought but Im pretty certain the day care as training classes should have their own insurance and as she was injured and it happened in their care there may be a possibility you could claim. Something worth exploring especially as there is a short fall on her insurance.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CheddarS said:


> How awful, but this is so similar to my friends dog a month ago - strangely he is a working cocker. Broke it doing agility (which was really good at), operated on and now a month later is healing well. Will have second leg done in a few months. Really hope your little one gets better soon.
> 
> Personally I would be livid with the day care, my guess (from the dog above) is there would have been a lot of screaming and crying. Sure you will be rethinking this arrangement.
> 
> ...


Thank you hun  I know, every time I try to be livid at day care though my partner is quick to remind me what the vet told us on Tuesday. I forget now but know she was born with it and it's common in springers/cockers for their elbows to break/legs to break, all starts with Mum apparently and vet has said even though she's not had her season yet they must neuter her for their own comfort to know she can never be bred as she carries what Mum did, and would pass it on to her pups (although, it was always my plan to neuter her anyway lol defo not a breeder sitting here!!!) so do I go back to the breeder now and tell him what's happened???

I was actually called very late last night to say her left leg is literally about to snap too so she's having that bolted today under urgency. I'm livid with day care for thinking it was just a bit limpy....however, when I arrived it was if that leg didn't exist and god forbid anyone touch it and I was told if anyone tried to touch it Engel went for them... my girl has never gone for anyone so clearly they should of rushed her to the vets when it happened!!!:mad2:

Been an awful week for my girl and thank you SO much for those games, I need to keep her brain active...as she's a springer, I have no idea what kind of road is ahead of me  xx



Sled dog hotel said:


> Just caught up with this and I hope the op is successful for you and her.
> 
> Just a thought but Im pretty certain the day care as training classes should have their own insurance and as she was injured and it happened in their care there may be a possibility you could claim. Something worth exploring especially as there is a short fall on her insurance.


Thank you Sled  I'll find out this afternoon how everything is going, going to feel so bad for her though... She has so much energy and everything and doesn't realise that sitting still is all that will fix her  I emailed her last night, but she already knows about Engels weak bones so will probably just use that against me  xx



Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh hun (((hugs))) how awful - poor wee lamb  I can only imagine what you're going through
> 
> Will be keeping *everything* crossed here that everything goes OK
> 
> ...


Hey hunni, thank you so much  Yeah I hope they would have insurance but I'm just not sure? I just feel terrible because she wasn't actually there (the owner) it was a different girl who she's recently hired...who the owner said made it sound like she'd stood on a wasp until she heard her wimping and crying on the phone and was like omg this is defo an emergency I'm calling the owners right now...and that's when we rushed down there as the lady there couldn't leave 20 odd dogs unattended and the owner was picking/dropping off a load more dogs around Essex. If someone could just tell me WHAT HAPPENED? what she was doing? BUT this lady just had no idea....  said she was talking off to throw the ball for the dogs and heard cries and screams and looked back and there Engel was, not able to walk or anything ...

As the vet has told me "it's no one faults, her legs would've gone no matter what as she was born with this condition" I'm just not sure I have any kind of case xxxx

These replies is kind of to all three of you with all different details lol 

Thanks for your support peeps, love ya all (and yes I know I'm too nice, and scared to have a go at anyone) lol xxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is engel today. Have you phoned the vets yet Hun? 

Viv xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

vivien said:


> How is engel today. Have you phoned the vets yet Hun?
> 
> Viv xx


Hey Viv, Engel is okay today she's having pain relief every 6 hours and is finally having her operation today and should start to be on the mend soon - poor girly  I just got off the phone to the kennels as I was given a direct line straight there and lady said she's just taking her out for a wee wee and is about to give her a bit more pain relief before her op.

We visited yesterday too at around 12pm to see her and give her cuddles and she was sooo happy to see us and thought she could walk  poor girl!

xxxxxxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just can't think what to say.........what a total nightmare.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

rona said:


> Just can't think what to say.........what a total nightmare.


I know hun  every owners worst nightmare is for a vet to say yep your dog has broke her/his leg, not only emotionally worrying but everything will change for the next 2 months, will be a long road to recovery xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Poor lamb  will be thinking of you today

Def go back to breeder as he or she needs to get mum neutered so she can't have more pups & also contact the other owners of the pups to warn them so they can get their dogs checked

I'm sorry but I'm not impressed with your doggy daycare - if I've picked this up wrong sorry - but was there 1 person in charge of 20 dogs? All out together ?

They will have insurance - you need to claim against it - she was under their care when it happened & if they can't even tell you how it happened then the dogs weren't being properly supervised

(((Hugs)))

Back at work today so must dash - dreading everyone asking if I've had nice time off!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Poor lamb  will be thinking of you today
> 
> Def go back to breeder as he or she needs to get mum neutered so she can't have more pups & also contact the other owners of the pups to warn them so they can get their dogs checked
> 
> ...


Yep I totally agree hunni  too many dogs for one person, especially if one of them gets injured  usually there's two of them but owner had to go drop some off  just really bad timing I guess  she won't be going back there anymore too risky x

Just went to see my girl & gave her a kiss - she's going under at 11 :'( so worried / upset - poor bubs 

Thank you hunni hope work arent too inquisative on you babe xxxxxx


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope everything goes well x


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope everything goes well. 

Hugs to all

Val xx


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Such a shame everything happened at once!:sad: I would be furious with the day care anyway. Even if she had this condition. Because you don't know what happened you can't say that it would happen even if they would had watched her properly. Even if the dog had a condition, her bone would not snap in half just from walking about...
Good luck to the poor girl! And lots and lots of courage and strength to you!:wink: I am sure everything will be ok


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone 

I know, I've written an email to her this morning I guess I'm just too nice 

What's that they say about nice guys? We always finish last 

I'll keep you all posted on surgery!

If anyone has any other links for "brain training" for girl to keep her active please post them so I can get purchasing for her xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope everything goes well today, so hard on you too sitting and waiting.
Everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh no  Lot's of healing vibes


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Any updates yet?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry to just hear this news about your beautiful girl Cheryl, why do bad things always happen to nice people, best wishes for you family and your girl x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've only just read this no proper internet yesterday:mad2:

I have been thorugh broken legs 3 times and everytime been told well it may not heal it may need to be amputated thing. 

Mine all broke the bottom of their legs just above the ankle joint. Buck had his pinned but the others didn't. The main thing is when she comes home from the vets to follow the vets instructions to the letter. If they say cage rest for 4 weeks the that is what she must have. I know she is bigger than my italian greyhounds but we were told they were not to use the leg at all we had to carry them outside to toilet but they obviously had to go on the ground when outside but that was all they were allowed to do.

Hope she is soon back with you and is heals well.

ps my young italians breeder had a iggie who broke her leg just by the elbow she had to have it plated and they struggled partly because of tiny iggie bones and partly because it was so close to the joint. She now lives a happy normal live and plays runs and jumps just like any other dog.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope everything's gone OK?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, so sorry - I've been back and forth everywhere today.

My cat had to go to the vets at 6pm today too to have her second jab, but luckily she's fine 

As for Engel, I've rung a few times but she's been in surgery for hours - So I'm still waiting. I'm really hoping no news is good news, but I'm starting to really worry now - is this normal? I think she went under at 11... it's now 6.30... I know they had to do both legs - would it take this long?? 

Thank you everyone, really wish I knew you all personally to give you all one big fat hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Any updates yet?


Nothing yet, still in surgery I believe, I feel sick 



moggiemum said:


> so sorry to just hear this news about your beautiful girl Cheryl, why do bad things always happen to nice people, best wishes for you family and your girl x


Thanks so much MM, you're such a lovely person xxxxxx



Hanwombat said:


> Oh no  Lot's of healing vibes


Thank you hun  xxx



Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope everything goes well today, so hard on you too sitting and waiting.
> Everything crossed for you all.


Thanks Sled, just to think all that stuff we discussed and put in place for her training and food and now... she's in the worst possible place  poor girl xx



Freyja said:


> I've only just read this no proper internet yesterday:mad2:
> 
> I have been thorugh broken legs 3 times and everytime been told well it may not heal it may need to be amputated thing.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so happy to hear this, honestly such a comfort hun thank you very much for taking the time to reply to me  I'm hoping its all gone well, did your dogs surgery take long hun ? Just sitting around here  xxx



Lilylass said:


> Hope everything's gone OK?


No idea yet hunni bee, as above  I need a cuddles  How r u now my lovely? xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you get some news soon ((()))


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Hope you get some news soon ((()))


Thank you hun  xxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry cant give you cuddles in person but heres some from us all in catchat









thinking of you, she s gonna be ok x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> sorry cant give you cuddles in person but heres some from us all in catchat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I just wanna dive bomb in the middle of those GORGEOUS babies!!!!  

Thank you sweets, very kind xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She's out!!! She's only just waking up and surgeon is seriously happy with how it all went. All bolts, pins etc have worked wonderfully (for now!) and she's x rayed afterwards and said it looks fab! :thumbup:

So she's awake (sort of) and will be in for a few days for observation, defo going to see her tomorrow :thumbup: yayyyyy xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh i'm so happy for you:thumbup: tell her everyone was praying for here here on PF - she's a special little girl and deserves a huge but gentle cuddle


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> oh i'm so happy for you:thumbup: tell her everyone was praying for here here on PF - she's a special little girl and deserves a huge but gentle cuddle


I'll tell her how amazing my PF pals are...if only I knew every single one of you without the forum - I'd never be a crazy lonely ANIMAL lady again

Love you all, thanks for the well wishes, advise and everything xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

That's fantastic! Really pleased for you!
Will be keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery :thumbup:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> She's out!!! She's only just waking up and surgeon is seriously happy with how it all went. All bolts, pins etc have worked wonderfully (for now!) and she's x rayed afterwards and said it looks fab! :thumbup:
> 
> So she's awake (sort of) and will be in for a few days for observation, defo going to see her tomorrow :thumbup: yayyyyy xxx


Yay! Yay! :thumbup: OMG you must be *sooooooooooo* relieved - I can't imagine how horrid waiting that long for news must've been ......



Cheryl89 said:


> I need a cuddles  How r u now my lovely? xxxx


((((((cuddles))))))))) on their way

Ohhhhh I can't believe you're worrying about me at a time like this!

Up and down ..... I guess I will be for a while *sigh*


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

great news Cheryl she s in good hands, take a deep breath and get home safe, 
you will probably have a good cry but thats ok, blokes being blokes - he probably needs a big hug and a good cry too, but probably wont let on,..get some rest and keep your strength up you gonna need it x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

So pleased to hear the surgery went well - I kept thinking about Engel today. Give her a (gentle) hug from me when you see her tomorrow, and remember to look after yourself too. xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Yay! Yay! :thumbup: OMG you must be *sooooooooooo* relieved - I can't imagine how horrid waiting that long for news must've been ......
> 
> ((((((cuddles))))))))) on their way
> 
> ...


I feel like I've waited pretty much the whole day, but I'm soooooooo glad she's fixed and awake now   yayyyyyyyyyyyy

Of course I worry bout you hun, I know how hard it is to go through that stuff you have too 

Yep that's pretty much how I felt so big hugs back to you too hunni xxxx



Gemmaa said:


> That's fantastic! Really pleased for you!
> Will be keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery :thumbup:


Woohoooo thank you hun  It's a long road from here!



moggiemum said:


> great news Cheryl she s in good hands, take a deep breath and get home safe,
> you will probably have a good cry but thats ok, blokes being blokes - he probably needs a big hug and a good cry too, but probably wont let on,..get some rest and keep your strength up you gonna need it x


Yehh, I've cried enough last few days! My OH he thinks he's as strong as nails...but he's been quite bad too. Us women just tend to get on with it, but when it concerns my animals I get sooooooooooooooo upset, thank you hun big hugs xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

SixStar said:


> So pleased to hear the surgery went well - I kept thinking about Engel today. Give her a (gentle) hug from me when you see her tomorrow, and remember to look after yourself too. xx


Aw so lovely to know everyone has been thinking of her, thanks so much hun - long road upwards now xxxx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I just caught up with this, haven't been on much this week. Sorry to hear what happened but at least the worst is over
Take care xx


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Fantastic news, the waiting to hear news is horrendous. So pleased everything went so well.

Hugs to you all

Val xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad and relieved for you and her that the surgery went well and they are so pleased with the results.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I just wanted to urge you to follow through with getting the play barn to pay through their insurance just remember at the end of the day they have insurance for these very reasons in case of accidents no one is blaming them but they should really be the ones who are helping you pay by going through their insurance.Do not feel bad you are entitled to that help so take it stay strong and dont be soft.

I would also be contacting the breeder as they are breeding dogs with hereditary conditions im sure i have heard of breeders being sued for breeding such pets with certain hereditary conditions maybe someone else can confirm that as im not 100% on that fact worth a thought though.

I do hope your dog heals quickly and is soon out of her pain i wish you luck with all of it.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So pleased her Engels operation went well. :thumbup: wishing her a speedy recovery. And a great big hug for yo hand your hubby. 

Viv xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

So pleased the OP went well. Now I think you deserve a medicinal glass of wine (or three).


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry I go to ring craft on a thursday so didn't see you question last night. Yes Buck's operation did seem to last forever he was admitted at 9am and I was told to ring at 5pm. I did but he was still operating the vet eventually rung at 9pm to say he had just come round from the aneasthetic. Buck spent a couple of nights at out vets and then another 2 nights at the orthopedic vets.

I agree you should follow up on the play barns insurance paying at least part of the bill. At the end of the day she was in their care they should have made sure she didn't get hurt and especially if they knew of her condition they should not have been letting her play with big boisterous dogs.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, engel is home 

Here she is in her crate  xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> View attachment 123310
> 
> 
> Hey guys, engel is home
> ...


poor girl that looks sore.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwww baby girl :001_wub:

Sooooo pleased she's home with you ..... can't believe there's no bandages / cast!:001_unsure:

Hope you manage to get a bit of sleep tonight - guessing you'll be tucked up near to her somewhere!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you my lovelies   

Yep I was really surprised too but surgeon said casts = weight & aren't good for the leg to repair properly so just put a bandage on 

I have some pics of the work she done, going to try to upload  xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

First x ray after first op xxx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So pleased she is home and now the healing can begin, you must be over the moon that she's back. 

Have you wangled some time off work to take care of her? Give her a cuddle from us!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased she's home. The hard work starts now 

How long is recovery?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I haven't got any time of work but I'm Super lucky my OH works at home so I can take over everyday at 3pm  

2 month strict cage rest & they decided to not bolt her left leg yet which has a minor fracture which means... 2 months after right leg is healed that left is going to break and we shall need to repeat process  if they bolt it now then like planes it'll get metal fatigue which means it'll need to be replaced every 12 months, don't want her to keep going through that xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She's had so many hugs from all of you  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She won't settle so I've put her on my lap to sleep 

As you can see she's been scratching where her furr must be growing back, any ideas to ease the itching guys? Xxx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Poor bubba - at least she's home where she belongs now.

The itching looks like it's from clipper burn - very sore. Do you have any aloe vera gel that you could put on it? Failing that, even some sudocreme or vaseline? Just to soothe it and protect it from further irritation.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> She won't settle so I've put her on my lap to sleep
> 
> As you can see she's been scratching where her furr must be growing back, any ideas to ease the itching guys? Xxx
> 
> View attachment 123314


oh dear, she does look a poor girl at the moment. when my jessie had her op she didn't have all that fur shaved off, i'm sorry i have no idea as to what to suggest but wanted to wish her well. poor girl having to go through this all over again in a few months or so. it's so unfair isn't it


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just read all this. 

Poor little dog. She looks so sore. Hope she recovers well. 

As for the daycare...it doesn't matter if she was born with a condition which meant her joints weren't as strong anyway, they shouldn't be allowing 1 person to look after 20 dogs and obviously be allowing play which was rough enough to cause a broken leg! 
What if several dogs got involved and the excitement turned nasty? 1 person wouldn't be able to break up a dog fight! 
I'd certainly be getting them to help pay costs of treatment.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi Cheryl ,so glad she s well enough to be home with her family
love can be the best medicine, its so swollen poor girl, sorry not sure what to suggest for the reddness , if it is razor burn then defo something cooling, aloe vera gel sounds good. doggy socks for preventing scratching the wound
she s such a sweetie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

she may have a bit of razor burn it happens sometimes. Its happened to Nanuq once or twice where her neck was shaved for blood tests. Pure aloe vera gel helps Ive found with her. Make sure you keep it away from any incision and suture lines though you need to avoid the area with a good margin.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww your poor girl  I hope she has a speedy recovery. I'd suggest aloe Vera gel on the itchy area too!!


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't believe I missed all this-apart from your pm! Poor girl and poor you, I'd have been frantic too. Your vet sounds like he's done a good job though. Aloe vera gel for the itchy bit-I got a big tube from my health food store for £3.99 and put it in the fridge, it's very cooling and soothing (for grand children's sunburn). Poor little baby, I hope her recovery goes well, and yes, I'd definitely chase the doggy day care for some, if not all, compensation. Like someone else said, they'll be insured and how come there was one person looking after 20 dogs??

Lots of love and hugs to you all from Molly and me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with the aloa vera gel or if you happen to have an aloa vera plant juts break of a stem split it and rub the gunky stuff in the middle onto the area. Could you could carefully put a T shirt over her head and legs to stop her scratching.

Something we were told to do with Buck was to give him some comfrey. It is also known as knit bone. I know Dorwest herbs sell is under its proper name which is symphytum. Buck had to have if I remember correctly half a tablet twice a day but as you are not supposed to touch it I gave him 1 tablet a day. We also gave it to the other 2 and the vet was surprise how quickly a callus started to form on the break.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Poor bubba - at least she's home where she belongs now.
> 
> The itching looks like it's from clipper burn - very sore. Do you have any aloe vera gel that you could put on it? Failing that, even some sudocreme or vaseline? Just to soothe it and protect it from further irritation.


Thank you hun, I have sudocreme which I applied just now to it but will go out and get some gel as everyone is suggesting that too xxx



cats galore said:


> oh dear, she does look a poor girl at the moment. when my jessie had her op she didn't have all that fur shaved off, i'm sorry i have no idea as to what to suggest but wanted to wish her well. poor girl having to go through this all over again in a few months or so. it's so unfair isn't it


I know, she's practically half bald  I think her skin is really irritating her too as she keeps trying to bite/nibble all over. Do you think I should get a cone for her?? Thank you so much hun, now your with me on a horrible journey of my own  How are you girls getting on? xxxx



DollyGirl08 said:


> Just read all this.
> 
> Poor little dog. She looks so sore. Hope she recovers well.
> 
> ...


Thank you hun, it's v, v swollen today and she won't put no weight on it when I take her out to pee (which I suppose is a good thing) obviously she's in a lot of pain. I gave her all her meds this morning too which has made her verryyyy dopey lol.

I know hun, I completely agree with you  It was total neglect on their part and I'm still so upset about it all  She feels so guilty about it all and just can't believe it. xx



moggiemum said:


> hi Cheryl ,so glad she s well enough to be home with her family
> love can be the best medicine, its so swollen poor girl, sorry not sure what to suggest for the reddness , if it is razor burn then defo something cooling, aloe vera gel sounds good. doggy socks for preventing scratching the wound
> she s such a sweetie


Thanks hunni  I had her on my lap pretty much all night last night and she just slept it off and when it came to bedtime I covered her crate up and closed her door and she dosed right off until the morning  Her personality is back a little more today , back to being cheeky!!! Ooooohhh dog socks!!! what a good idea!!!! xxxx



Sled dog hotel said:


> she may have a bit of razor burn it happens sometimes. Its happened to Nanuq once or twice where her neck was shaved for blood tests. Pure aloe vera gel helps Ive found with her. Make sure you keep it away from any incision and suture lines though you need to avoid the area with a good margin.


Yep I think that's defo what it is, she keeps scratching it and it's making it so much worse  I'm going to pop out and get some gel for her now, I had to change her dressing today and I couldn't believe how amazing the work was to her skin, just a long cut...no stitches and all that work under that x-ray, such a fantastic surgeon xxx



lotlot said:


> Aww your poor girl  I hope she has a speedy recovery. I'd suggest aloe Vera gel on the itchy area too!!


Thank you very much hun, means alot 



Mollyspringer said:


> I can't believe I missed all this-apart from your pm! Poor girl and poor you, I'd have been frantic too. Your vet sounds like he's done a good job though. Aloe vera gel for the itchy bit-I got a big tube from my health food store for £3.99 and put it in the fridge, it's very cooling and soothing (for grand children's sunburn). Poor little baby, I hope her recovery goes well, and yes, I'd definitely chase the doggy day care for some, if not all, compensation. Like someone else said, they'll be insured and how come there was one person looking after 20 dogs??
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all from Molly and me xxxxxxxxx


I know babe, it's terrible isn't it  Just a few weeks ago we was discussing her naughty springerness and today...she's one big fat swollen mess  We can't seem to leave her on her alone long as she always whines...which is sooo unusual cus she usually is okay in her crate. Guess she's scared?  defo going out to the buy that gel, pretty much all of you have recommended it lol big hugs and thanks so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Freyja said:


> I agree with the aloa vera gel or if you happen to have an aloa vera plant juts break of a stem split it and rub the gunky stuff in the middle onto the area. Could you could carefully put a T shirt over her head and legs to stop her scratching.
> 
> Something we were told to do with Buck was to give him some comfrey. It is also known as knit bone. I know Dorwest herbs sell is under its proper name which is symphytum. Buck had to have if I remember correctly half a tablet twice a day but as you are not supposed to touch it I gave him 1 tablet a day. We also gave it to the other 2 and the vet was surprise how quickly a callus started to form on the break.


I sadly don't have a plant  but as above I'm going out literally right now to get some, you guys are so knowledgeable with all this stuff - I'm soooo grateful to you all. So can you get these from a health store or are the specifically for doggies? I can order some online if so? The vet gave me seraquin (sp??) for her joints to help her a little bit but not sure if this works or not lol xxx

THANK YOU EVERYONE XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

You should be able to get Aloe Vera in quite a few places - if you've a big supermarket near you, they'll probably have it. Most chemists will & also places like H0lland & Barrett if you've got one nearby

Glad she's had an OK night & the painkillers keeping her dopey is probably good just now xx



Cheryl89 said:


> I know hun, I completely agree with you  It was total neglect on their part and I'm still so upset about it all  She feels so guilty about it all and just can't believe it. xx


mmmmm and has she actually volunteered information about her insurance yet?

That should've been (IMHO) one of the 1st things she did when she found out - what if you'd have absolutely no cover?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> You should be able to get Aloe Vera in quite a few places - if you've a big supermarket near you, they'll probably have it. Most chemists will & also places like H0lland & Barrett if you've got one nearby
> 
> Glad she's had an OK night & the painkillers keeping her dopey is probably good just now xx
> 
> ...


Morning sweetie, how you doing today?  xx

Fabulous! I just don't want her to be in any pain, putting a t shirt over her was a great idea too, so if she carries on scratching I'll have to put a t shirt over her and get some dog socks lol she'll look so funny by the time I'm finished with her.

Nope, not a peep about helping us financially but did say she'd take her in for us if we ever needed to go out or on holiday etc... I'm mad at the whole situation because no one can tell me what happened??? But the vet confirmed this would have happened no matter where she was, so I just have no idea how to approach the situation  I'm a big fat scardy cat  xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Morning sweetie, how you doing today?  xx


mmmmm so so, thanks for asking 



Cheryl89 said:


> Nope, not a peep about helping us financially but did say she'd take her in for us if we ever needed to go out or on holiday etc... I'm mad at the whole situation because no one can tell me what happened??? But the vet confirmed this would have happened no matter where she was, so I just have no idea how to approach the situation  I'm a big fat scardy cat  xxx


If you don't feel comfortable asking her face to face, drop her an email and just say something along the lines of .... "can you let me have a note of your insurance details / and let me know how to make a claim on it. As I'm sure you'll understand that, since the injury occurred when Engel was in your care, we will be having to make a claim on your insurance as the costs of her treatment have proved to be very expensive"

Polite and to the point ..... hope that helps?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> I know hun, when I hear those words my blood starts boiling and it's only a matter of seconds before I flip my lid. My girls (my cat and my dog) are my family, my babies - and always will be. Engel breaking her leg yesterday is as serious to me as my OH/Mum/Dad breaking their leg. Some people are just idiots and don't understand  xxx


This attitude really makes me mad! She is in pain - you love her - of COURSE you are upset! WHat does it matter whether she's a person, dog or stick insect! Love is love is love, and thinking of someone (and I include animals as 'someones') you love is suffering, it hurts you, too.

On a practical note - you will have a big vet bill, and even if you are insured it will affect your premium. Are they in any way responsible for not supervising the dogs properly, or for not contacting a vet immediately? Your poor baby must have been in agony all of that time - see if you can find out exactly what they did do. She shouldn't have had to go through this.

EDIT: Sorry - I didn't read any further than the e-mail I responded to, so I see the money issue is being addressed. If necessary, contact citizen's advice.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if they did know there was a 'problem' with her legs, did they add that to the contract to say they wouldn't be held responsible if anything happened - also the fact that it sounds like there was no correct supervision at the time makes me think you should have a claim against them but i may be wrong. like lostbear said, contact cab for advice.

(plus surely they should have been keeping more of an eye on her if they knew anyway)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope she had a good night last night and is OK. The aloe should sort out the itching, the razor burn drives them mad otherwise and with no fur to protect the skin it can make it really red and painful from the scratching.

Poor little mite I hope shes OK and you too, its an awful feeling isn't it when they have to go through such an ordeal.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cheryl , glad your girl got lots of rest last night, my brain s a bit of a muddle right now...life eh, small buns though compared to what you all dealing with right now ,just wanted to say you re doing great and you got so much support here, big hugs and best wishes ,keep calm and carry on ,you can do it, positive vibes for your girl


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all, sorry about the late reply it's been a really long weekend with girl. Not recovered from my cold at all as not really had a chance to rest.

To my horror waking up at around 5am this morning to carry Engel outside, she'd ripped off her bandage and been chewing :frown2:

She's been so good up until now... guess it's time for a cone? Can anyone recommend something more comfy then a big fat plastic cone round her head? She's constantly scratching where her razor burn is healing now and I guess her furr is starting to itch as it's trying to grow back as well as the cut itself!

Any advice is totally welcomed - thank you xxx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Morning x

How about this a little pricey tho

Comfy Cone - Soft Elizabethan Dog Collar - Dog Heath & Safety


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Morning Cheryl lovely  
I've seen a lot of people recommend the Comfy Collar

Comfy Collars for Cats and Dogs

I would just keep re-applying the aloe vera , make sure the area is nice and cold. Poor little girl x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Morning x
> 
> How about this a little pricey tho
> 
> Comfy Cone - Soft Elizabethan Dog Collar - Dog Heath & Safety


Nooooooooo that's fantastic, that's just what I need! thank you hun xxx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, was probably only a matter of time before she started chewing! Bless her. I'd keep applying the aloe vera-do you keep it in the fridge? What about some sort of cold pack just to hold on there and give her a bit of relief?

You're doing a brilliant job looking after her-can't be easy-especially with a Springer! 

We're all rooting for you and Engel xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Morning Cheryl lovely
> I've seen a lot of people recommend the Comfy Collar
> 
> Comfy Collars for Cats and Dogs
> ...


Thank you my lovely  I'll keep up with the creams and aloe vera, her skin overall is looking LOADS better and the cut itself looks great and seems to be healing so do you think I should continue to cover it? Or just take the bandage off and put a collar on her? xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mollyspringer said:


> Hi, was probably only a matter of time before she started chewing! Bless her. I'd keep applying the aloe vera-do you keep it in the fridge? What about some sort of cold pack just to hold on there and give her a bit of relief?
> 
> You're doing a brilliant job looking after her-can't be easy-especially with a Springer!
> 
> We're all rooting for you and Engel xxx


ooooHhHHHHHHh thank you hun, making me blush  It's been a tough few days, but she's starting to get seriously restless and is biting/scratching the area lots now 

I actually have a few cold packs so can hold that over it for a bit and the gel/creams I've just been applying to her razor burn (which has practically gone today  ) woohhhooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I would maybe keep the bandage on a little bit longer to lessen the risk of infection just make sure it's clean and dry


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> Thank you all, sorry about the late reply it's been a really long weekend with girl. Not recovered from my cold at all as not really had a chance to rest.
> 
> To my horror waking up at around 5am this morning to carry Engel outside, she'd ripped off her bandage and been chewing :frown2:
> 
> ...


There is several types have a look on the link.

Comfy Collars for Cats and Dogs

ProCone - Soft Recovery Collar

ProCollars - inflatable protective collars for dogs and cats

There is anti lick strips too that has a deterrent you cant apply them to the incision or suture line without a guaze dressing to protect it first though.

Anti-Lick Strip

You can however use it ontop of dressings.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> Thank you my lovely  I'll keep up with the creams and aloe vera, her skin overall is looking LOADS better and the cut itself looks great and seems to be healing so do you think I should continue to cover it? Or just take the bandage off and put a collar on her? xxx


Is she on antibiotics too at the moment, my vet usually gives antibiotic cover for a week or so after an op as precautionary to prevent the risk of infection but not all do. If shes on antibiotics, then you shouldn't have to worry about not covering it infection wise.

The bandages though looking at it another way, would protect the incision and suture line from knocks and any whacks or abrasion against things while its healing or tender, which may be why they have bandaged it for that reason. Any doubts have a chat to them and ask if it needs to be bandaged until its healed and the stiches come out.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry I replied to this thread days ago and now its really long, how is she doing?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is several types have a look on the link.
> 
> Comfy Collars for Cats and Dogs
> 
> ...





Sled dog hotel said:


> *Is she on antibiotics too at the moment, my vet usually gives antibiotic cover for a week or so after an op as precautionary to prevent the risk of infection but not all do. If shes on antibiotics, then you shouldn't have to worry about not covering it infection wise.*
> The bandages though looking at it another way, would protect the incision and suture line from knocks and any whacks or abrasion against things while its healing or tender, which may be why they have bandaged it for that reason. Any doubts have a chat to them and ask if it needs to be bandaged until its healed and the stiches come out.


Hiya sled, yep she's on very strong AB from the vet and everytime I replace the dressing she rips it off... She doesn't nibble or lick the cut though so I'm guessing it's still tender? There actually aren't any stitches hun, it's such a perfect cut and looks to be healing soooooooooo well xxx



Hanwombat said:


> Sorry I replied to this thread days ago and now its really long, how is she doing?


Hey hun, she's okay - Getting stir crazy in her crate now thou, whining, pacing and wanting OUT  Doing some brain training with her, and letting her mooch in the garden to have a wee/poo but otherwise she's straight back in her crate, she gives me evils now I'm sure of it  lol xxx


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

She's so good bless her, I'll pop over later - got some special treats for her 

x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

sashski said:


> She's so good bless her, I'll pop over later - got some special treats for her
> 
> x


Awww thank you babe, you're so lovely xxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Aw bless her, if only they realised its all in her best interests


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Aw bless her, if only they realised its all in her best interests


I know hun  xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad its healing well, dogs in the main seem to heal so much quicker then we do and don't even seem to scar that much either.

You may be lucky a couple of mine over the years, apart from a couple of licks and a quick wash haven't bothered when they have ops. Its just something that you have to wait and see though, some are terrible lickers and worriers at op sites. Hoping shes the former and will leave it alone.


----------

